# Why does excel kill fish?



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

I've read alot of people having problems and they all stem back to excel. Why does it kill fish/shrimp and Is there a better alternative, or is excel #1??


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

The main ingredient in Excel is an isomer of glutaraldehyde. Search Google for glutaraldehde....it's a biocide and is used in hospitals as a means of chemical sterilization. Heat sensitive instruments are soaked in glutaraldehde overnight which kills everything on the instruments, including any bacterial spores.

At high enough concentrations, Excel has the same effect...it'll kill livestock including plants, inverts, and fish. That's why an overdose of Excel can be directly applied to algae to kill it off sometimes...and that's also why an overdose of Excel in your tank can kill of your livestock.


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow i see. So how is that good for plants? How come everybody uses excel? I would think it would have something more, to deal with competition.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

"Everybody" uses Excel because it works so well. Dosed according to the bottle directions it is a good, but low source of carbon for the plants. Dosed at 2X the bottle dose or perhaps a little higher, it makes some algae die. Neither of those dosages should have any adverse effect on fish or shrimp - they haven't in my tank, for sure. Just because you do "X" and "Y" happens, doesn't mean X caused Y.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Totally agree w/ hoppy.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey Zapins
we have moved our NEAPS meetings to Manchester. Maybe you can come now? Or perhaps you have formed another club?
http://www.ne-aquaticplants.com/
Meeting coming up this Saturday!
penny


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I have been busy with school work lately so I haven't gotten a chance to sit down and start the club 

I might be able to stop by, but since its my best friend's birthday I don't know for sure.

What time is the meeting and do you know the address?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

It's at 4:30
you can find directions here:
http://www.lutzmuseum.org/general.html

hope to see you!
penny


----------

